

Show HN: Simple, clean interface to Podcasts on Android, Offline too - skadavan
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.airingpods

======
skadavan
App has simplicity and clean UX as the primary goal - Discover podcasts (only
audio) and listen offline.

